# How much over a 5.5 gallon tank, thanks



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Would 28 watts of fluorescent lighting over a 5.5 gallon tank be enough or would 42 or 36 watts be better, thanks? I have DIY co2, tetra pride ferts and is heavily planted.

Thanks a lot for your input


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been happy with 36 watts of CF lighting on my 5.5g. Just keep in mind that as you up your lighting, you will also need to up your CO2 and fertilizer levels or you could quickly develop an algae problem. Do you still have just the 10 watt bulb? If so, you might want to ramp up the lighting over a couple of weeks, rather than doubling or tripling it all at once (less likely to get an algae bloom this way).


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I have just 18 watts of PC over mine.... This does just fine for most plants. I have tried to grow glosso in this thank, and have never really been able to keep it creeping though, I think thats mostly because of the light, and part because I dont use CO2 on this tank.

I would think 28 watts would be more than enough to grow anything you wanted though.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for such quick replies, yes I still have the 10w cp bulb now, I was thinking of buying a versa top and buying a 16" strip light with a 14w bulb seeing how that goes then either buy another 8w bulb striplight or 14w depending on the growth. I don't think I could up my co2 unless I added another bottle and ferts I might go the the flourish, not sure. thanks didn't think of that, I wasn't planning on adding them all at once and definately will not now. Does that sound good?

thanks


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds great. Going with all the light at once might not trigger an algae bloom, but why risk it if you don't have to? My 5.5g went from 15 watts of normal output to 18 watts compact to 36 watts of compact lighting in a period of about a month. I did get a little GDA after going to 36 watts but it is much easier to take care of than other algaes.

Keep us posted on your lighting upgrades.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

GDA=green dot algae? Yes I plan on getting it this weekend depending on prices, need to call some places to find the cheapest place, don't like paying anymore than I have too.

thanks


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

GDA = Green Dust Algae

Not to be confused with GSA = Green Spot Algae

Both will grow in higher light tanks on the glass. GSA will also grow on slow growing plant leaves such as Anubias. GSA is a sign of low phosphates. GDA is syptomatic of newer setups and will eventually go away on its own.

Best of luck with your planned changes.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

O ok thanks, can't seem to find anything online with fixtures that are 16" so it looks like I will probably buy a glass versa-top and strip lights.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok I think I'm just going to have 14w. I can get a deluxe hood for 20$ or spend 10$ for versa top and 30$ for a 16" strip light, so for half the price I can get the same thing and just not have the option for upgrading. I'v looked on the internet but couldn't find a fixtures that are 16", does anybody know where to buy some?

thanks


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know what your budget is but you can try this (click here)


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, for that much I could get a versa top and strip lights here without the hassle of online, if it was cheaper than maybe. thanks anyways

anybody else know of any cheaper ones?


----------

